# Growing Up



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

I used to travel extensively as a child with my parents. Usually in a 5vr, but later in a class C motorhome. RV'ing usually meant a lot of books, board games and ghost stories, and a lot of fishing stories when my grandfather was there.

Are kids so sophisticated (read hard to entertain) that a TV and game system is a must? How many of you with children head out with nothing but card / board games and a destination in mind.

My kids have never been more than a day away from a TV and I'm not really sure how they're going to react. How many of you have TV's for your kids just for your own sanity?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bison said:


> How many of you have TV's for your kids just for your own sanity?


ummm, that would be me


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have a TV and some DVD's for my 3 year old but he only watched them in the morning for a while when he's eating and at night when hes going to bed. Usually falls asleep on the sofa watching spongebob. My wife and I may watch the local news mainly to catch the weather but thats it. Our 13 year old has to watch wrestling but thats it, all other times were all outside around the fire shootin' the bull. Im not really sure why i bought such a big TV, better safe then sorry i guess. Maybe if it was raining we would watch something more. We do stay busy during the day doing stuff too so that helps.

I have those stupid Owl lights under my awning because thats what i remember all the campers having when i was a kid so i got them as a reminder and hopefully my son will buy the same stupid Owl lights one day if he buys a camper......


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm honestly thinking that's going to be me too skippershe









I hadn't thought of rainy days Batalionchief3, as hyperactive as my son is...that might spell the death knoll for the wife and myself if we don't have something to entertain him.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

We don't have a television in the TT. Just the stock radio. We have board games, books, bug jars, bicycles, nets for tad poles, flashlights, glowsticks, fishing poles etc.... We go camping for family time. Taking a tv and game system seems like a waste of an opportunity to create a memory. Where is the family interaction? Watch tv when you get home. Try it without a tv at first. You can always buy a tv later. Just my opinion. I don't regret it.
Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Bison said:


> I used to travel extensively as a child with my parents. Usually in a 5vr, but later in a class C motorhome. RV'ing usually meant a lot of books, board games and ghost stories, and a lot of fishing stories when my grandfather was there.
> 
> Are kids so sophisticated (read hard to entertain) that a TV and game system is a must? How many of you with children head out with nothing but card / board games and a destination in mind.
> 
> My kids have never been more than a day away from a TV and I'm not really sure how they're going to react. How many of you have TV's for your kids just for your own sanity?


The CBS Early Show did a story a few weeks ago looking at how a family (DH, DW, DD, DS) would adjust going on a road trip when they were switched from their usual SUV loaded with DVD players, MP3, etc. to a totally stripped down vehicle with just each other and a radio. After a relatively brief adjustment period they started talking and playing the old car games (I Spy, license plate bingo, etc.). When the reporter asked the kids which vehicle they would rather ride in, they picked the stripped down one because of the fun they had with the family. Not trying to preach here, just food for thought.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We don't have a tv in the tt at this time either, at this time. But we do have a dvd player in the TV ( are you confused yet?). On our big road trip of 4 weeks this summer they watched about an hours worth of videos, since a lot of the days were travel days between destinations. The rest of the time they had books and played card games unti they were arguing, at which time the cards were put away for a while. Several of my kids enjoy reading so it is not a chore. We also had the older kids keep a journal of each day's adventures. I have not had a rainy day experience in the trailer to date, since we would still go in to a national park to see the sights. But, not having a tv in the trailer we think is a blessing, keeps the family together, and mom and dad go to bed early for the next days travels!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I guess I should have said that yes, we do have a tv and dvd player...but honestly, our son only uses his little personal dvd player to go to sleep by. I didn't mean to make it sound like he's watching it all day and night. We have board games and we're always flying kites at the beach or riding bikes around the campground. The lcd tv is for mom to watch a movie late at night when she can't be on Outbackers.com









have i redeemed myself yet??


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have 2 tv's satellite equipped and 2 dvd players in the TT. And the only time they are used is when the kids nap, unfortunately I like to fall asleep with a tv on so the kids think the same, and I like to watch the evening news. Unless it's raining then it's family movie time or whatever is on tv at the time. But I will say I love the XM satellite music coming from the tv's during the day. Otherwise we're riding bikes, playing board games, or just hanging out by the campfire.

I don't have a problem with anyone having a tv in a TT as long as the tv is in the TT not a huge 56" flat screen pulled from a storage unit in a class A watching a car race at full volume while sitting at the fire ring one site away







and no I don't follow Nascar.

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a couple of tvs in the TT. I like the tv on whether I'm watching it or not. Don't know why, just do. The kids like to watch a video after they are tucked into their bunks at night. But that's the only time they watch tv. They are usually playing outside or we're playing a board game at the dinette.

But, to each his own.

Mark


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

We do not have a TV in the Outback, only the stock radio (which by the way stinks and if the converter fan is running, all I hear is the buzz from that). In the camper the kids only electronic entertainment is their gameboys. They read alot and we usually spend most of our time outdoors anyway. Occasionally we'll put a DVD into my laptop if it is raining and we are trapped inside.

In the tow vehicle, we usually bring books on tape from the library along. They'll sit and listen to these like church mice for 2-3 hours. We do not have a DVD player in the tow vehicle. They also use their gameboy's in the tow vehicle.

Only time I wish we had a TV is for the weather. What I'd love to have even more is internet access to bring radar images on demand.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My two boys only look to watch videos while driving to our destination. I have a small lcd tv in the trailer, but it is only used on a rainy day. My boys get up ride bicycles, have breakfast and really never go into the TT except to use the facilities all day. They do not miss their game cube, computer or the TV, you just have to keep them busy







.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We do not have any TV's, Gameboy's or what have you in either the truck or the trailer. In fact we don't even own any Nintendo or Gameboy type games. My daughter is a bookworm and our challenge is to get her to put the book DOWN! Enjoy the scenery once in a while!







My son will entertain himself with Hotwheels, Magnetix, coloring, and some reading. He can read, but he does not yet have the level of interest that my daughter does. We have travel days that are sometimes 9+ hours long and both kids handle it very well! When we were returning from our last trip to Oregon, my daughter read to all of us for an hour and a half through the twists and turns of I-5! Nothing phases this kid! It wasn't always this way, I still have a package of foam earplugs in the center console from when the kids were younger.







We firmly believe that you start with the kids the way you want to end up. Yes, there will be...errr...challenges along the way, but it *does* pay off in the end. My wife on the other hand...









At the campground, we're alot like Mbakers.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have two TV's in the Outback and we switch them on to see the news/weather. My son will watch a movie late at night or in the morning when everyone is getting showers and dressed. The other use for the TV's is alot of campground that we go to have their own channel to get info out...we look to see if the campground has any thing going on that we would enjoy. On the last camping trip to Elkins WV..we had rain just about everyday and it was a big mud puddle, we had my son and a couple of other boys in our Outback playing Madden's NFL football on the GameCube....it sounded like they were playing a real game of football in there!!! It really help keep them busy while I sat under the awning and relaxed to the rain.....

In the truck we have portable DVD players and the first 5 or 6 times we traveled with them the kids didn't put them down...now they may watch a movie, put a CD in and listen to thier "music", or read.....we try to break the longer trips into 4 hour runs with time for the kids to get out and play.....but they really travel very well.

Gary


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

arbee said:


> We do not have a TV in the Outback, only the stock radio (which by the way stinks and if the converter fan is running, all I hear is the buzz from that). In the camper the kids only electronic entertainment is their gameboys. They read alot and we usually spend most of our time outdoors anyway. Occasionally we'll put a DVD into my laptop if it is raining and we are trapped inside.
> 
> In the tow vehicle, we usually bring books on tape from the library along. They'll sit and listen to these like church mice for 2-3 hours. We do not have a DVD player in the tow vehicle. They also use their gameboy's in the tow vehicle.
> 
> Only time I wish we had a TV is for the weather. What I'd love to have even more is internet access to bring radar images on demand.


Yes, I forgot all about the books on tape thing. We use them a lot and yes, the vehicle is a lot quieter. We also have infrared headphones for the truck's dvd, and it gives mom and dad some quiet time also...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We have only one Television at HOME and it is not even hooked up to cable - same 27 inch I bought when I graduated. The Yukon came with a DVD player and we limit the boys to one hour on trips over five hours long. Generally the last hour on the road. I never watched much TV as a kid and never played video games.

My kids favorites are youth monopoly, life, sorry and go fish. Other than that we have had full scale wars from one end of the TT to the other with the $1 per bag plastic army soldiers.

About 5 years ago DW and I turned off the television. I do miss it when there is something particular to watch but we were amazed at all the time it freed up. Get all my news from the web - I only have to read the parts I am interested in.

Irony is that we had one TV and no VCR growing up - now my parents, with no one at home, have 3 or 4 tvs









Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We have a tv that came in the Yukon. It helps a ton with long trips. We also have a flat screen LCD for the Outback but half our trips are dry camping and it doesn't get used. Even with hook ups, we keep pretty busy and may use it to watch a movie at night. Otherwise, the kids may use the play station if its raining but we try to keep them outdoors as much as possible.


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

We have a Tv/VCR combo that runs on 12V or 110. We use it in the car for long trips, to keep our 10 and 12 year olds from picking on each other. It is great to use in the TT on rainy days or late at night to help everyone calm down for bed. It also keeps us informed on the weather changes and news. My kids prefer to be out playing horseshoes or to be out bike riding, so during the day it doesn't get much use. My daughter would rather read Harry Potter books (over and over again). We have a really old super nintendo system if they get really gittery, but it rarely gets used.

Fritz


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a LCD tv in the camper. We watch news in the morning and night and my 6 year old watches cartoons if it's a rainy day (and if we can find a bradocast channel...no satellite). Otherwise we are outside doing stuff!

For the drive to the campground, we have a portable DVD player. WE keep our son occupied with this, his Gameboy and playing road games. (Who can spot a yellow Volkswagon??)

As has been stated earlier, it's all about family time. We live such busy lives. That is the main reason we bought a camper...to get away from the norm and create family memories.

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No T.V. in the Outback here, although I always take my laptop, and we often will watch a DVD on it in the evening, or if the weather is bad (I carry a decent set of speakers in the Outback). We also have the in-vehicle DVD system in the truck, and it is a Godsend! Unfortunately the kids are not really old enough yet to appreciate the scenery, and if it takes a movie to keep them quiet and from fighting while I am driving, I'm OK with that!









Fortunately, the kids have avoided the video game addiction (so far!). DS will sometimes bring a GameBoy, but rarely uses it. We do enjoy the board games though, and if you are ever camping with us, I would recommend staying away from getting into a Texas Hold'Em game with my DD (aged 6)!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> We do enjoy the board games though, and if you are ever camping with us, I would recommend staying away from getting into a Texas Hold'Em game with my DD (aged 6)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, my kids said bring it on.







They'll be ready for the Western Region Rally. Just think, a bunch of youngsters sitting around the campfire playing poker. My kids are so excited.









Mitch


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I gues it's time to teach my 6 year old to play Hold 'em!


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

My son and I are more 5 card draw, dueces wild poker fans







. I think y'all have brought up good points and I guess ultimately why we bought the TT...the family time. Now I need to figure out what to do with the tv area of the TT







.

Thanks for the opinions y'all, unfortunately my son is a video game addict...never touches his Tonka trucks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> We do enjoy the board games though, and if you are ever camping with us, I would recommend staying away from getting into a Texas Hold'Em game with my DD (aged 6)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug, my kids said bring it on.







... Just think, a bunch of youngsters sitting around the campfire playing poker.[/quote]

Hey, I gotta pay for that trip somehow!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We do it two ways. We have a TV but do not bring it unless we are camping with full hooks . Most of our camping is dry so we do not bring our tv. If it is a camping trip is to explore the area type trip and we are using the Outback more as a home base than we bring a tv. (this type of trip is when we spent more time outside the campground and just use the trailer for a place to sleep).

Thor


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We have three TVs: one in the kids bunkroom with all their kid movie favorites, one in the living room for whole family viewing and one in our room for in bed coffee and breakfast as we get up before the boys do.

Generally, the boys don't watch TV unless it's raining by day (and even then not often) or they're bedding down and want to watch a movie (or SNL).

Generally, the main reason we even have one TV is where we are geographically...it would be very unwise to camp in tornado alley without a TV. In fact last March, we left our camper at 3 and at 10 that night, a tornado hit about 100 yards away....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> My daughter is a bookworm and our challenge is to get her to put the book DOWN! Enjoy the scenery once in a while!


Oh, if I only had a nickel for every time I heard my Dad say that same thing, I wouldn't have needed to take out any student loans for college!














If she's anything like I was, she'll look out the window for a little bit to appease Dad, then her nose will be right back in the book again.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

No television in the trailer for us.

On the Land Cruise (8800 miles in 6 weeks) we did have "Movie Afternoon" in the car on the _long _ travel days. We had 1st season Little House on the Prairie, Mr. Ed (not my idea, the others insisted), Pink Panther cartoons, and things like that.

The kids were on their own in the morning (or all day on "short" or "medium" length days).

We didn't own a Game Boy until this trip, and used it as a special treat, again on long days. It's been put away since we got home.

Ed


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, 
I must say "SALUTE!" to "not yet" or Jared!! I'm afraid that my sons (12&22) have many games (electronic) and I'm guilty of the AC/DC TV/VCR, years ago, in the Suburban I had, to keep them from fighting (didn't work, btw......THEN, they fought over what to watch!!).
I didn't have a TV in the camper, but Jimmy (12) drug one out there the other day. No cable, and it's under power lines, so he couldn't pick anything up on the antenna.







Thought that was a blessing.
However, since I upgraded to the 31RQS, I'm going to put a TV in the living area, with a VCR/DVD combo in it.
I prefer for Jimmy to have a Gameboy Advanced or something to play with on trips, as he has ADHD and will talk your EARS OFF, on trips, and it's very distracting. But, I've been trying to tolerate it more and more.
TV in the camper will be limited to late evenings or bad weather, and probably be watching a movie or something, more than anything. When we're on a trip, we're there to enjoy nature, spend quality time together, visit people/family nearby, enjoy the quiet and reading (Jimmy's an avid reader). We play games, etc., too.
When alone, I preferred no TV except for weather, as I like to read when away from home.
Darlene


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have to admit I dont know what we would do without Baby Einstein. After about 20 mins in the truck the 19 mo old has a meltdown. I have no idea what it is about those videos but he sure loves em. So that would be 2 for us. 1 in the tv and 1 in the tt.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We don't have a tv in the TT....yet. Apparently my hubby & I had some kind of deal a couple of years back that if we bought a new TT he would get to buy a tv and bring a spare satellite dish with us. Hmmm...I have no recollection of this...







The kids all have Sony PSP's that they take with them when we go camping, so they can each watch whatever movie they want, or play whatever game they want. No fighting that way.

I think what DH wants a tv/dvd combo, which I guess will be good if it's raining or something. I figure if we're going to sit around and watch tv we could do that at home.

Cheryl


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We are a family of board games and the like. Yes, we do watch TV (Dirty Jobs, Really Big Things and so forth) and age appropriate movies with our kids, but not while camping. A couple of our current favorites are Sorry, Khet (new to us, only two players at a time, however), Monopoly and Top Secret Adventures Game: Spy Board Game. Good times for the 4 of us no matter the weather.







Plus my 6 year old has plunged into books, just like his older sister. He's now reading at a 3rd grade level and I busted him last night reading under the covers with a flashlight an hour after he should have been asleep!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a TV in the Tow Vehicle (hand held type) and 1 nine inch tv/dvd player in the Outback. We use it at bed time only.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Our kids are pretty well connected at home via instant messaging, X-Box live, etc.

But in the camper, we have no TV, no gameboy, no internet and no DVD player.

Ten years from now, I doubt they'll remember much about the hours spent gaming and AIMing. They WILL remember those long summer nights wandering the campgrounds (happily rid of their parents)!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have to admit, when we go camping we put a television and the xbox in the travel vehicle ONLY. When we arrive at the campsite, the electronics STAY in the car and are not used until our ride home. We DO NOT have a tv in our trailer and we all understand that electronics are not to be used when we are camping.We carry games like backgammon, scrabble, uno, cards, horseshoes, and frisbee. 
Chabbie


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have a TV and a LCD DVD player, but were we camp we usually don't have any TV stations reception so we just watch a movie in the PM. But my son and I never go anywhere without our laptops. We balance our Hi tech stuff with lots of outdoor activities like fishing, or hiking. We really like it when there is a WIFI to get Internet connection.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Herbicidal said:


> We are a family of board games and the like. Yes, we do watch TV (Dirty Jobs, Really Big Things and so forth) and age appropriate movies with our kids, but not while camping. A couple of our current favorites are Sorry, Khet (new to us, only two players at a time, however), Monopoly and Top Secret Adventures Game: Spy Board Game. Good times for the 4 of us no matter the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol You should see what my son reads under the covers with a flashlight at night... He's 13.

They sure grow up quick!

But seriously, no tv for us... We have Sirius radio.. no tv signal in mts. Sirius is perfect.

Carey


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

When we bought our tt the dealer wanted to give us a t.v. but I said no. The reason we camp is to get away from it. He did give us 3 max air instead.







My son does have a portable dvd player that he brings in the truck when we go on a long trip and he'll watch a movie when he is ready for bed.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> lol You should see what my son reads under the covers with a flashlight at night... He's 13.


I busted him again last night! Sheesh! No dramatics, just took away the flashlight, again, and said go to sleep! Geronimo Stilton is his current fave. What do I need to be worried about at 13? Is he dipping into Dad's magazines?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> lol You should see what my son reads under the covers with a flashlight at night... He's 13.


He's 13? I'd be afraid to see.

On second thought, just mail me some pictures!









Mark


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

When I was a kid, no DVDs. no ipods, no gameboys, but definetly duct tape!! (Circa 1974)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll admit it.....I have televisions......I like to watch the news and the weather channel if possible. The girls will watch after dark mostly and on rainy days. I like my sanity


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Virginia Creeper said:


> No DVDs. no ipods, no gameboys, but definetly duct tape! (Circa 1974)


Now that's camping!








Love that photo


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

When we were loading up for our first camping trip in the OB (first TT as well) we thought it smart to get a small television "just in case" the little people didn't take to camping like us.

I can honestly report, it has been hooked up and on for maybe 3 hours total and most of that was DW or I checking weather.

The 5 and 6 six year olds can load the bicycles, fishing poles and bbq stuffs faster than I can do the tire pressure/TV-TT hook walk thru. We have to wait until they are on the bus for school before we go get the OB out of storage or we end up with phone calls from their teachers about how they aren't paying attention in class.

An Outback has been the best family investment I've ever made!!!

Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Herbicidal said:


> lol You should see what my son reads under the covers with a flashlight at night... He's 13.


I busted him again last night! Sheesh! No dramatics, just took away the flashlight, again, and said go to sleep! Geronimo Stilton is his current fave. What do I need to be worried about at 13? Is he dipping into Dad's magazines?








[/quote]

Lol No not me...







lol I think his friends dads is my guess... I did have a few in the garage, but found one in his closet a while back. So I thru them away.. The few that I have caught his friends with made mine look like snow white. I dont remeber being that way till about freshman year.. He's in the 7th... Whats the deal?

But seriously, it sure is great he loves to read...

lol Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> lol You should see what my son reads under the covers with a flashlight at night... He's 13.


I busted him again last night! Sheesh! No dramatics, just took away the flashlight, again, and said go to sleep! Geronimo Stilton is his current fave. What do I need to be worried about at 13? Is he dipping into Dad's magazines?








[/quote]

Lol No not me...







lol I think his friends dads is my guess... I did have a few in the garage, but found one in his closet a while back. So I thru them away.. The few that I have caught his friends with made mine look like snow white. I dont remeber being that way till about freshman year.. He's in the 7th... Whats the deal?

But seriously, it sure is great he loves to read...

lol Carey
[/quote]
OMG! Do I really have to go through this too? It freaks me out just thinking about it...Boys!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> lol You should see what my son reads under the covers with a flashlight at night... He's 13.


I busted him again last night! Sheesh! No dramatics, just took away the flashlight, again, and said go to sleep! Geronimo Stilton is his current fave. What do I need to be worried about at 13? Is he dipping into Dad's magazines?








[/quote]

Lol No not me...







lol I think his friends dads is my guess... I did have a few in the garage, but found one in his closet a while back. So I thru them away.. The few that I have caught his friends with made mine look like snow white. I dont remeber being that way till about freshman year.. He's in the 7th... Whats the deal?

But seriously, it sure is great he loves to read...

lol Carey
[/quote]
OMG! Do I really have to go through this too? It freaks me out just thinking about it...Boys!








[/quote]

Just enjoy them while they are young...! Dont think about it...
They seem to go from playing with toys to playing with TOYS.... I have found out, some earlier than others.... lol

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Virginia Creeper said:


> No DVDs. no ipods, no gameboys, but definetly duct tape! (Circa 1974)


I couldn't help but notice that the front window is "X" taped! A stray shot from the boy's slingshot?









When I lived in Miami we would "X" tape the windows in anticipation of a hurricane. Doesn't work, Hurricane Andrew proved that. I have full shutters now.









Dan


----------



## 5happycampers (Jan 24, 2007)

I think that use of a TV in the TT has a lot to do with the ages of the children.

Take us: We love to ride bike, swim, hike etc, but our 3 yr old DD really needs a break at times. This kid that goes down for a nap like an angel at home, just can't bring herself to miss ANYTHING while we are camping. THAT is when a movie comes in really handy. She needs to take a break and often falls asleep. Believe me, without a nap, nobody has much fun. Also 8 yr old DD like to play games with us that 3yr old is too little to understand (try playing Monopoly with a 3 yr old). We can suggest she watch a movie and she gets a rest while 8 yr old gets some quality time with mom and dad. Everybody's happy.

Also, after the kids go to bed, we really like to watch TV, esp if the phillies are on. And, rainy days would not be fun without the TV.

I'm sure that when our kids are older and naps etc are not an issue, we will play lots more games as a whole family and watch far less TV.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure where I fit in with all of this. On the surface if one were to glance at us traveling they would see us on the extreme end of things. 3 tv's in the Outback, one in the bunk room, one 32" lcd in the main room and one in the 'master bedroom'. Laptop, cell phones (kids too) a video game system (Atari Flashback







) and in the truck the dvd system with headsets for the 3 kids.

Crazy, huh? Some of you may be thinking we're fools. I guess it all depends on how you travel. Also perhaps how old your kids are. 18, 16 and 8 here.

The majority of our trips are long hauls, 2-3 days on the road one way. Long days too that are 500 miles on average. The DVD player in the truck keeps the kids entertained. On long boring stretches with no scenery, yes the dvd player is on. The more scenic roads, the kids seem to actually enjoy the views. When the dvd is running, DW and I get our time to unwind. We own our own business, operate it together







so it's a great chance to unwind on the start of a trip. Personally I actually enjoy the drive at times with no radio on, listening to the engine, feeling the road and just letting my mind wander.

When we are at campground we spend 90% of the time outdoors. We cook and eat outdoors virtually every meal. We enjoy a good family campfire chatting with the kids, playing charades, talking, walking around the campground or taking day trips hiking or sightseeing. Most of our long trips involve meeting up with my folks in their camper somewhere









At night, yes. Technology is up and running. Older kids in the bunk room usually watch a dvd. The younger one usually watches something different with us and when it's bed time DW and I like to catch the news if stations are available. We gave up on dvd's as we seem to fall asleep 10 minutes into one.









For us, everyone is happy. Everyone helps out and cooperates and honestly we have some great family time especially with the older kids that we don't always have the chance to get. They need their space too, so I am OK with it.

When the kids were younger we would tent camp and we did the pop up thing for a good 5 years. Didn't have any of the gadgets back then. It was great but as they got older things changed. I honestly can't complain because for the most part the older kids head out with us with no complaints and we enjoy our time together.

I guess to sum it up, Enjoy your kids, every second of them, when they are young. When they do grow up, I think it's OK to give them a little space and time. I know everyone is different, and that's what is so great about this forum. For how we travel and the age of our kids, it seems to work well for us. TV's and all!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

We use a portable DVD that we transfer from the TV to TT , it helps break up the longer trips with a couple of movies. But we use board games and car games otherwise.


----------



## Baseballrocks (Jan 9, 2007)

Our TV/VCR and DVD are always in the trailer, but it depends an the type of camping we are doing. We have an 18 year old and almost 16 year old. Alot of times with their schedules, especially the 18 yr. old, they want to stay home any more, so if it's watching a movie now and then I'll take it. It is amazing tho' how much they choose on their own to hang by the fire, read a book, color or play a game. I get up first so many mornings I'll get up and watch a DVD and get breakfast going, but that also depends on the weather. I'd much prefer to start the coffee, make a fire and enjoy a book and nature. DH and the DS are usually the night owls and will pop in a movie. The Xbox usually goes too.

Have a great day!
Melissa


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't camp where there is power...so TV isn't even an option.

I have a tablet PC that I use for a GPS while driving and have used that to play a movie for the kids at night. They know it is a treat to watch it while camping, so they have earn it all day long with good behavior and respect for all campers.


----------



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all, I am having this same problem. Now that we finally have a tt. not are 1976 pop up. Now do we put tv's in the tt? Well we never had them in the pop up. They keep themselves very busy camping. The ride to and from the camprground is a different story. Usually we go with friends. So they have other children to play with. This year we would like to take a few "family vacations". So we might give and get them the t.v. and games for those trips. It's hard.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Growing Up, RVing as a kid meant...

school was out for summer and I would be camping in short order. The new girls I would meet while camping was always what I looked forward to the most.

Always


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

No DVDs. no ipods, no gameboys, but definetly duct tape! (Circa 1974)

Love that photo









---------------------------------------------

Love that car!







We had one just like it when I was 13.

I remember in the mid-70s, my Dad cut a three-week trip short by a week because the price of gasoline *skyrocketed * to a whopping 63 cents per gallon!









I lost my Dad in 1980.







Wonder what he'd think nowadays ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

renegade21rs said:


> No DVDs. no ipods, no gameboys, but definetly duct tape! (Circa 1974)
> 
> Love that photo
> 
> ...


Silly Boy! he'd have an Outback!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We have headrest DVD player in TV, but limit to one movie each direction on road trips. We do bring a portable tv with some movies in case we get caught up in rain, but haven't had to use it yet. We bring plenty of board games, etc. Books are a MUST for my kids. They read so much, they asked me to create a spreadsheet to keep up with the number of pages they read. DS12 has read over 25,000 pages since Jan 1. He doesn't leave the house (or camper) without at least 2 books. You never know when you will finish one and need a back-up. I wish I had been like that growing up.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

wtscl said:


> Books are a MUST for my kids. They read so much, they asked me to create a spreadsheet to keep up with the number of pages they read. DS12 has read over 25,000 pages since Jan 1. He doesn't leave the house (or camper) without at least 2 books. You never know when you will finish one and need a back-up. I wish I had been like that growing up.


Man! And I thought my two (10 and 6 1/2) were hung up on books! On our recent trip to Yellowstone, they read nearly non-stop for 12 hours! They were in heaven! My DW slept and I drove. It was nice and quiet.







We had to create 30 minute blocks of time when they needed to put the books down and look at the wonderful views and animals!







Otherwise they would have 'read' their way right through Yellowstone.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

What camping meant to me as a kid?

My grandfather bought a Starcraft popup that made 4 beds. We had owl and latern lights on the awning. He got a porta potty from Sears and would put it on pine logs (about 4" diam.) to raise it up to a comfortable height and rigged a blanket "closet" around it for privacy. Of course you had to be able to hold your flashlight with your chin to take care of business. We usually camped at Lake Hartwell on my uncle's land, swam, water skiid, got 2nd degree sunburns, looked for scorpions, played rummi, uno, sometimes we would actually remember to bring monopoly or something, talk, argue, eat, nap in hammock if we could get it from an adult, and then do it all over again that afternoon. I read alot in between. We had electricity but a tv? Sacrilege.

Can't wait to get my own TT. First stops, dollar tree and Walmart for basics and then, AWNING LIGHTS!!!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Sadly, we never RV'd or camped as kids, about the closest we got to it was sleeping in the old Ford wagon on a five day trip to Minnesota. Times sure have changed. We're going through our second childhood now.

We don't go anywhere without a television, DH makes sure of that. We have two in the Outback. Me, I could do without it and just as soon would. Life is way too short to spend it inside watching TV.



wendy & chuck said:


> Can't wait to get my own TT. First stops, dollar tree and Walmart for basics and then, AWNING LIGHTS!!!!


ps - wendy & chuck, get going on that TT. There's nothing like the experience of purchasing that first set of tacky awning lights!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CAMPING: grandpa in Lewiston, Idaho had a canopy on his old pickup (their cars would last forever). In the canopy he mounted twin beds on each side that would fold up and latch when not in use. Grandpa and Grandma slept in those, us kids in tents that had airmattresses pumped up by hand pump. Stove was a white gas stove that also had to be pumped to get the gas going and and kept it flowing. Camping dishes were metalic and of course the food had metallic taste, especially the cups, but when something cold was poured into them, you could really feel it thru the cup. Grandma had an expandable red cup that when we saw a waterfall, she would get it out of the glove compartment and insist we all have drinks from the waterfall.
To this day I can see that cup in minds eye, taste the metallic taste of the cups that were different colors, feel-hear-and smell the airmattresses and hear the hand pump pumping them up. Hear and smell the white gas stove and of course the hiss of the lanterns. The potty was a bucket. Us kids would ride in the back of the canopy on those beds and it took years







to reach Red River Hot Springs or wherever we were going. 
I am glad this thread was started, it brought back things I hadn't thought of for years


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

RVing for me when I was a kid was either with Scouts in a tent or in the back yard with a tent and comic books. No family interest in camping. LOTS of road trips (on a budget - Four kids in a Galaxy 500 Spokane to East Coast and back in two weeks - 6666 miles and $666 - and no, there was no beast! Well, there was my little brother).

My kids - books and occasionally DS does an old Gameboy. For those who've mentioned reading as a near vice for their kids, there is a bright spot - DD scored 760 (out of 800 of course) on the SAT in the verbal section and my DS's English teacher has to look up some of the words my DS uses in essays! Books - I love 'em!

A television and DVD player? Yup, we take 'em and sometimes unpack them and have a movie. Only one have we hooked up to cable when it was available. We do it as an alternative to a board game (I've hated board games since my little brother turned three!







). Unfortunately, my DS loves board games. We compromise and play scrabble and Texas hold'em. Scrabble is quite the challenge at our place!

Every family is different - all depends on what tickles your fancy! To us, we can have good family time watching a movie as we get playing a game. S'mores are fun and hiking too. Variety seems to be more the rule than any pre-conceived or limited menu of activities. We all get to propose an activity and we each vote. Then Dad decides! Easy!

BBB


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> We have 2 tv's satellite equipped and 2 dvd players in the TT. And the only time they are used is when the kids nap, unfortunately I like to fall asleep with a tv on so the kids think the same, and I like to watch the evening news. Unless it's raining then it's family movie time or whatever is on tv at the time. But I will say I love the XM satellite music coming from the tv's during the day. Otherwise we're riding bikes, playing board games, or just hanging out by the campfire.
> 
> I don't have a problem with anyone having a tv in a TT as long as the tv is in the TT not a huge 56" flat screen pulled from a storage unit in a class A watching a car race at full volume while sitting at the fire ring one site away
> 
> ...


Darn I guess a King size bed sheet hung between 2 trees with a video projector aimed at it is out of the question.









Boy it sure gives the adults some adult time at rallies.









We're bad parents we don't own any video games. But I am thinking about buying an ipod suffle for my 12 old's Bday.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

1963 Buick station wagon - $90 bought in 1974
1961 16ft phoenix TT - $500 bought in 1974

Seeing and doing things we never would have without them - priceless.

The memories good and bad will last forever.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

As a child camping was all about

campfires
fire flies
smores....

and my loving departed best friend of a mother would say,

clean bathrooms,
mosquito repellent,
put on your shoes.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> 1963 Buick station wagon - $90 bought in 1974
> 1961 16ft phoenix TT - $500 bought in 1974
> 
> Seeing and doing things we never would have without them - priceless.
> ...


Is that your arm sticking out of the Buick? Appears someone is getting ready for the airplane game. (which I still do when the window is down)


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Virginia Creeper said:


> When I was a kid, no DVDs. no ipods, no gameboys, but definetly duct tape!! (Circa 1974)


Awesome, those cars were the best. I think we had a 69 or 73 plymouth white station wagon with flower power stickers and peace signs all over it







pulling an old cox green canvas pop-up with green sleeping bags (still have one of those raggedy things) too match. Did the car have the rear back seat facing out the back with an electric window in back. That was the kinda car you got in a wreck and just wiped the blood off the metal dash board and kept on going.







oops, did I just give my age a little.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1963 Buick station wagon - $90 bought in 1974
> 1961 16ft phoenix TT - $500 bought in 1974
> 
> Seeing and doing things we never would have without them - priceless.
> ...


Is that your arm sticking out of the Buick? Appears someone is getting ready for the airplane game. (which I still do when the window is down)
[/quote]

Definitely not my arm. Being the youngest I never got a window seat







I did sometimes get to lay down all the way in the back. Seatbelts? yeah right!!


----------

